# Silver Dapple horses --- let's see 'em!



## seattle (Jun 27, 2011)

Post pictures of your silver dapple horses - baby or adult


----------



## lucky lodge (Jun 27, 2011)

this is tiny toy snippets saffire

the horse iam having eating problams with


----------



## Riverrose28 (Jun 27, 2011)

Here is my Grand Son showing his gelding, "Bob"


----------



## MindyLee (Jun 27, 2011)

Here's mine!

Miniature Dreamlands Misty J "Misty"

29" tall A/R


----------



## Anne (Jun 27, 2011)

Here's our little Gabby, she's a 14yr old broodmare,

yep the grass has been soooo rich here that she is currently on a drylot

but I needed current pictures and was admiring her "shine"/

She's given us beautiful silver babies.

She's actually VERY minimal pinto and has also given us a homozygous colt.


----------



## Jill (Jun 27, 2011)

Here are mine... two "traditional" silver dapples and a smokey silver black (silver dapple + cream dilute). We also have a silver bay and three silver buckskins. I like silver a lot


----------



## Jill (Jun 27, 2011)

Sorry, I think the internet hiccuped (double post).


----------



## Lori W (Jun 27, 2011)

http://s1207.photobucket.com/albums/bb474/loriw8000/?action=view&current=072.jpg

Here are our two silver dapple girls, S&DMs Sally (in harness - sorry about the downhill shot) and Belle, one of our "divas"...


----------



## Lori W (Jun 27, 2011)

Riverrose28 said:


> Here is my Grand Son showing his gelding, "Bob"


What a handsome young man! And a beautiful horse, too!


----------



## Riverrose28 (Jun 27, 2011)

Lori W said:


> What a handsome young man! And a beautiful horse, too!


Thank you, this boy has a hold on my heart.


----------



## PaintNminis (Jun 28, 2011)

I just



Silver Dapples





There are some Very Nice Ones on this Thread





I acquired this Girl Last September





Bondes Bouncin B Red Hot Mikayla - aka: "Piper"

2009 AMHA/AMHR Silver Dapple Minimal Pinto Filly


----------

